# Just got a free VPS (kinda)



## D. Strout (Apr 18, 2013)

A little while back, IPXCore was getting ready to deploy KVM services alongside their OpenVZ ones. For a $2 one-time fee, I got a 512MB KVM for about a month and a half to try it out. As a "thank you" afterwards they gave everyone who tried it a 45% off coupon, and the $2 paid would be available as account credit. After the trial was over, I wasn't really interested in holding on to it, so I archived the coupon and moved on.

The other day I was looking for an IPv6 capable box in NY. Those are unfortunately in _very_ short supply, BuyVM being the only provider to offer such a thing in my price range. So I decided to compromise and use tunneled IPv6 from HE.net, but I would need KVM to do that (I've _never_ had any luck with TUN/TAP + tb-tun). IPXCore's KVMs are in Buffalo, so I decided to pick one up. I remembered the testing offers I had, so I tried to order with the coupon. Didn't work. I opened a ticket, and Damian responded in _two minutes_ asking me for the desired hostname, then set up the order. I was ordering the "Iron" KVM package. With 45% off the $3.99 price tag, then $2 off of that, the final price came to $0.20. Damian was kind enough to waive that (well, it really wasn't worth it to him to charge 20 cents), so now I have a free KVM for a month.

Anyway, I thought it was pretty cool. Thanks IPXCore and Damian. The offers could have been applied the other way around: $3.99 - $2 = $1.99. 45% off $1.99 would leave me with ~$1.10 to pay, but I got it for free. Sweet deal.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice!

I actually have a 'free vps', that I had forgotten about. I believe it's free for a year, but when auditing my personal VPS accounts I came across an email from a provider that I had forgotten I had ever used.

Long story short, free VPS for an indefinite period of time for me to tunnel my traffic through when I wish.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 20, 2013)

Of course then there's the free VPSes from ChunkHost, but they haven't set one up for me yet. At capacity, so they say.


----------



## notFound (May 9, 2013)

I have a few real free VPS's (reputable providers too).


----------



## MannDude (May 9, 2013)

notFound said:


> I have a few real free VPS's (reputable providers too).


Do share, do share.


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

I had a free VPS from ChunkHost and Host1Free but forgot about them and now I guess I don't have them anymore which is understandable.


----------



## drmike (May 15, 2013)

Damian is a great guy.  IPXCore runs an alright operation.  Just wish they weren't in Buffalo too. 

Need more offers in other parts of the state.


----------



## grayfuz (May 15, 2013)

any unused vps out there? im more than willing to have it hehehe..


----------



## Ivan (May 16, 2013)

I have a free VPS from Host1Free. I don't really use it, so it's just there idle. Network speed is 500Kbps, but hey, it's free. Helped me out a lot back then when I was totally new to VPSs. 

As for ChunkHost, my 'free' order is still pending from last year.


----------



## blergh (May 16, 2013)

grayfuz said:


> any unused vps out there? im more than willing to have it hehehe..


Stop leeching, it just makes you seem like a cheap idiot.


----------

